# Getting ready to put a deposit down on a puppy!



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Good morning everyone! I'm new here. 

Been researching adding a new member to our family for the last month or two now and have fallen madly in love with the Havenese! 

I went through this process about 7 years ago when we got our Border Terrier and it paid off as she is absolutely wonderful. My two kiddos really wanted more of a "lap dog" so that's what led to my research... 

Fast forward...here I am getting ready to put a deposit on a one-week-old black and white parti female at Prairiwind! I'm so excited but anxious at the same time. Looking forward to getting to know you all. Thanks for listening...


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and to the world of Havanese! 

We have only one rule here, pictures, we love to see pictures of your new little one!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Welcome!!! :welcome: We're relatively new here as well, our little guy is 14 weeks old and we love him like crazy!!! Like you, we did lots of research and chose the Havanese for all the wonderful qualities they have. I hope you and your family are as happy with your sweet baby as we are with ours, he has brought so much fun and laughter into our home! :becky:


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the responses  

Ann, Scooter is a doll!

dbou, not too forum-savvy so I don't really know how to post a pic! Her baby pics are to die for... Even my H who isn't too goo-goo over puppy pics really melted when he saw hers.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome and congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome:. Look forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

GABDYL-there are directions on how to post photos. Click on "Go Advanced" and you'll see that you can add photos. I'm not too savvy either, my husband had to help me. I think there's a thread on here that can help you. Everyone loves to see photos so PLEASE figure out how to do it! Good luck!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! There are lots of new babies here as well as many seasoned veterans (dogs _and_ people  ). There is also an enthusiastic group who likes to think of names (if you have trouble) as well as all of us who love baby pictures!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Not sure if you've seen my posts but I have two of Linda's dogs and I'm madly in love with them. You're in for a treat with this very special breed. Who are the sire and dam of your little girl?


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Geri, 

Hi! Yes, I did a search on Prairwind before deciding to go with her and I found your thread. It helped me make my decision so thank you for that  

The dam and sire are Ruff and Dakota Rose. I asked if any of the pups on her site have the same combination and she sent me a pic of...I think it's Milo? Is that right? What a cutie pie! 

Ok, still trying to figure out how to post a pic. Looks like I need to upload to a site first, right? to get a URL. Oh, boy. I need to try this later when I'm not working...


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Congratulations, and welcome! I remember how exciting a time this was, and how hard it was to wait until we could bring MacGyver home.

Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats and :welcome: to the forum! What an exciting time for you! I can't wait to see pictures! You don't need to have them uploaded to the web to do this, they can be in your computer. Click on "Go Advanced" at the bottom of the screen. Then scroll down past the reply box until you see the link to "Manage Attachments" a window will pop up that will allow you to Browse for files in your computer. Select the right ones (you can attach up to 5) and then click attach. Write whatever you want on the reply box and then click Submit Reply. That's it!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Boo, thanks for the warm welcome, and Macguyver...lol...what an adorable name!!! 

Lina, thank you!! I'll work on it soon. Are you a photographer? great action shot you've got of Kubrick 

btw, Can you later delete pics? I'd love to include a cute one of my DD with Chloe, our border terrier. She sort of looks like a Hav but with a different kind of coat. Thought you guys might get a kick out of it. Anyway, would like to delete it after a day or so...cuz I'm kind of paranoid about leaving a picture of my daughter out in cyberspace. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lively (Jun 9, 2007)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum! I am new here as well. I have had my little Lucy for only two weeks now and she is been such a joy. I can't wait to share all of our new puppy experiences. It has been tough getting to the forum now that I have Lucy. She keeps me SOOOOoo busy. I think I've lost 4-5 lbs, to busy to even eat!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those are indeed Milo's parents and a more mellow and sweet little boy was never born. I'm happy I was able to help you in your decision making. It's easy to load photos actually. If you go to post reply and scroll down the page where you'll see manage attachments. You have the option of loading up to five photos there. I can't wait to see your baby and Milo's sister.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome welcome welcome! I love border terriers! When doing research for our next dog it was really between the border terrier and havanese. Whilst I can't imagine not having our darling havanese girl, I think I might need to expand our doggie familly. My husband might need to be abducted by aliens for that to happen!  They are equally wonderful dogs. 

I can't wait to for you to figure out how to load pics and show us your darlings. Where are you located? Border terriers are pretty non-existent where we are, although so are Havanese...but unfortunately, I just posted in another thread that they are showing up at local "pet stores."

Best to you! Can't wait to hear more about your lovely puppy and of course see pics!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome Gabdyl! 

It's very exciting when you finally choose the pup that you'll get. Can't wait to hear more about it!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Lively, Lucy is quite cute! How old is she? Wow, you lost weight??? I'm glad I've got some time to prepare myself. You've got me a little nervous, lol.

Geri, what a pleasant surprise to find that our baby girl is sister to your Milo! And to hear that he has a great disposition...I couldn't be happier. Can't wait to compare more notes in the future 

Posh, yes, I can't say enough good things about the border terrier. She's a happy little dog that is so smart and pretty. She doesn't love to be picked up and held or snuggled...she's a little "independent"...that's the only reason we decided to look for another breed. I'm in New England and we got her from Wimberway in Canada. 

Ok, I'm going to work on posting photos now!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, here are the pics. Enjoy!! Once I see that I can remove one, I'll post one of my DD with Chloe, our Border Terrier.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow, I'm up to speed on how to post and delete photos. Here's my DD, 12, with our Chloe. I took this photo on our porch last Oct and it was one of the photos we used on our Christmas Card. Hope you guys like it


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Gab, you have a beautiful family and your little cutie Hav will just add to it! 

Oh and I'm hardly a photographer, LOL. I just have a good camera and an active hobby.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the new furbaby. I love that she's Milo's sister. Your family is beautiful. As long as you're not too specific about where you live, I wouldn't worry too much about your daughter's photo posted here. But you can always open a free account at www.photobucket.com or flickr and use the tools to crop out your daughter's face. But then we wouldn't get to see her.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Also, gab, forgot to mention... the attached pictures can only be seen by forum members, no guests can see them at all, so your daughter's picture isn't really out on the world wide web, it's out for Hav owners only.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

WELCOME!!! Great pictures (of the new baby and the "old" babies)!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new fur addition. You dd and pup are so cute.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you to all for the friendly warm welcome and the compliments. 

I don't know how my daughter and I are going to get through the next two months waiting. We're so excited and looking forward to doing puppy classes, grooming etc together...

Anyway, so happy to have found my way here though. Look forward to getting to know all of you and your babies a bit better


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

Congratulations!  I did the same, researching for several months and I just got my puppy, she is now 15 weeks.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

another redhead on the forum! yippee! your daughter and chloe are adorable. so is "new baby". congrats.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

gabdyl said:


> OK, here are the pics. Enjoy!! Once I see that I can remove one, I'll post one of my DD with Chloe, our Border Terrier.


Just for comparison, here are a couple of brother Milo as a baby.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh, cool...thanks for posting these! I see the resemblance 

Seriously, though, his coloring on his face lightened up so much! wow!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Their coloring changes a lot and often changes more than once. I love seeing it. It's a little like getting a present you get to to open over and over again.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Weclome to the forum! Your pictures are great. You have a wonderful family!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

gabdyl said:


> Thank you to all for the friendly warm welcome and the compliments.
> 
> I don't know how my daughter and I are going to get through the next two months waiting. We're so excited and looking forward to doing puppy classes, grooming etc together...
> 
> Anyway, so happy to have found my way here though. Look forward to getting to know all of you and your babies a bit better


Great pictures, you have a beautiful family! We went nuts waiting as well, we kept ourselves busy shopping for all the stuff Scooter needed! (And lots of things that were so cute we couldn't resist!)


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Your new baby is adorable....I can imagine it's going to be a long wait. Your daughter is a beauty, too!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Welcome! That's a cute puppy! Dusty is related too! I think her sire is Dakota Rose's sire also if I remember right. Somewhere I have posted Dusty puppy photos. She had similar markings to your pup's when she was small, except she's a chocolate. She looks a lot like a chocolate version of Milo now!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello everyone! It's been a number of weeks since I posted here about putting a deposit on pup. 

The last month has been a trying time as our elderly shepherd developed a tumor on his neck that began draining...and with the vet's help we did our best to see if we could treat it since he was otherwise pretty healthy. but it progressively got worse, and the vet said it was "time" to let him go last week. What a sad time...especially for our 6yr old who is having a hard time accepting it...

We decided to switch girl pup for another younger pup when things took a turn with our shepherd. We figured the timing may be better. I'm glad we did so as we just lost our Shepherd last week and our little girl would be coming w/n the next week or so. The little boy we switched with won't be coming until the end of Aug...

All that said, I am a little bummed about not getting about the girl we had. It was really neat that she was Milo's sister and, boy, was she beautiful. 

OK, I'll post pics of the new pup(he's sooo cute too) that we are expecting with questions that have recently started popping into my mind now that it is less than a month away. thanks for listening


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about the passing of your shephard. The space they leave in our lives feels vast and takes time to fill. Your new baby will definitely help. Don't be upset about the little girl you didn't get, obviously the little boy was meant for your family. Did you get him from Linda too?

Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a beautiful little puppy!!! Welcome to the forum


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How sad to have to say 'goodbye' to your shepherd. I would imagine it's very hard for a young child to get over it. ((hugs))

Good news about the new puppy though. It will help and will certainly keep you very busy and distracted!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

My condolences on the loss of your beloved shepard. I send healing hugs to you and your family. 

I am sure you are doing the right thing and allowing yourself to heal before bringing home a new member of the family. I know your little boy will bring you SO much joy! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies...this is such a friendly forum  

Feels a little guilty to be excited over a puppy but at the same time a welcome distraction, especially for the kids.

Yes, our new pup is also coming from Linda! She was great about switching the pups. The sire and dam are Jamoacha and Candi Kisses. 

I saw that Milo's new brother is from Prairiwind too. Who were his parents? How's his temperament?

Here's some pics of our new pup, first at @3wks and the second set was just taken today @6wks. He's so fluffy! We can't wait to meet him. 

We have been tossing around names all day...so far only came up with Oatis and Romeo. Got tons of questions. Let me organize my thoughts and will probably be posting this week. Thanks for listening!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Bailey's sire and dam are Dream Catcher and Tinsel Time. He couldn't have a better temperament. He's mellow, very sure of himself, smart as a whip and an absolute lover. I couldn't be happier with both my boys. I got very lucky.

Your baby is going to be gorgeous. I can see it already. The time will come before you know it and you'll have your little baby home. I remember when I was waiting for Bailey. It seems so long ago now, though he was only born March 1st.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, Geri! especially the comments about temperament. I have asked Linda about any difference in temperament in the other pups...I just worry about getting a shy or timid pup and she has basically told me the temperament will be the same in all her pups...

You think he's going to be gorgeous? thanks! My children absolutely love the coloring...but I have warned them he will likely be mostly white as an adult...

OK, I'll have to try to access albums cuz I'd like to see some more pics of Bailey. Did you know Bailey is from the same cross as "Unchanged Melody" on the Prairiwind webiste? That girl is quite pretty!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats on the new male pup to be! He's awfully cute whatever color he end up to be. I'm sorry to hear of your loss. I alos lost my Sheperd last week.  It's ok to be happy with a new pup coming. I'm sure your dog would've wanted you to be happy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

gabdyl said:


> Thanks for the reply, Geri! especially the comments about temperament. I have asked Linda about any difference in temperament in the other pups...I just worry about getting a shy or timid pup and she has basically told me the temperament will be the same in all her pups...
> 
> You think he's going to be gorgeous? thanks! My children absolutely love the coloring...but I have warned them he will likely be mostly white as an adult...
> 
> OK, I'll have to try to access albums cuz I'd like to see some more pics of Bailey. Did you know Bailey is from the same cross as "Unchanged Melody" on the Prairiwind webiste? That girl is quite pretty!


I know about Melody. Linda had sent me pictures of her before I got Bailey. I'll make it easier for you, here are a few photos of Bailey, then to now.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks, Christy! My condolences to you as well. THe dog featured in your avatar is so fluffy and gorgeous! Did you have to brush him directly before you took the pic? I've got a lot to learn about grooming..


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics  Bailey...what an adorable face, and what a beautiful coat and coloring! I love it when they are a little wavy. I can't tell yet about our pup...


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Just for comparison, here are a couple of brother Milo as a baby.


Oh Geri, and here I thought I couldn't love Milo's marking even more than I already do!!!! I'd love to see some more of Milo as a pup!!

BTW: Welcome to the forum,sorry to hear about your loss and the changes it made in plans, it's a long wait, but more than worth it!!
Things happen for a reason!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Suzanne, (I'm Sue also)

Thanks for the welcome  and you are right, things do happen for a reason...

Sierra, great name, she is so cute! Got any thoughts on boy names? I need some help, lol. 

~Sue


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Thank you 

Boys names.... well let me see what I can think of........while Sierra's all scared draped across me because of the thunderstorms whilst I should have been in bed hours ago hahahaha

When I look at him to me he seems a :

Max, Mex or Dax
Oliver (Ollie)
Berny (St. Bernhard dog, he really looks like them!)
Pablo, 
Hogan, 
Migue
Amigo
hugo


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.
Your new little guy is ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

great names! i'll run them by the kids. I know for sure I'm adding Pablo and Amigo to the list we've started! How we'll choose from the list we started...I have no idea as there are four of us and we are all going in different directions, lol.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks, Akathy! It's so nice to meet so many nice folks here 

I love Stella's teddy bear cut! Do you do it yourself? My daughter and I are hoping we can learn to scissor cut ourselves....we've got a lot to learn though!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

He's really a beautiful pup!! 

My second choice for a boy's name was Paco. :biggrin1:


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

> I love Stella's teddy bear cut! Do you do it yourself? My daughter and I are hoping we can learn to scissor cut ourselves....we've got a lot to learn though!


Thanks 
No, I don't do it myself, I don't think I'd be very good at it. My groomer loves me though cuz I take Stella every Thursday  She loves Stella too, which is very nice.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

AKathy said:


> Thanks
> No, I don't do it myself, I don't think I'd be very good at it. My groomer loves me though cuz I take Stella every Thursday  She loves Stella too, which is very nice.


Every Thursday??? I'm jealous. I can't imagine my guys that clean.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

> Every Thursday??? I'm jealous. I can't imagine my guys that clean


Yeah, but I live in North Dakota. I pay her $75 a month. I love being able to have her clean all the time and also love the three hours of babysitting I get  It's sure worth it to me.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> Oh Geri, and here I thought I couldn't love Milo's marking even more than I already do!!!! I'd love to see some more of Milo as a pup!!


Here you go.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay Geri, that's it. Ship Milo off to me right now (or when fed express same day opens tomorrow morning). He's so handsome. And I've got the new comb now so the mats will be a breeze! :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

gabdyl said:


> Thanks, Christy! My condolences to you as well. THe dog featured in your avatar is so fluffy and gorgeous! Did you have to brush him directly before you took the pic? I've got a lot to learn about grooming..


Thank you! That's Rufus back around 10 months old and before the haircut. I'm sure he was fresh washed and brushed that day. His coat is shorter than that now, so easier to care for but I'm going to grow it out again! It's a learn as you go kind of thing. Everyone here will answer your questions and offer help if you need it, just ask!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Condolences on the loss of your shepard. Many of us have been through the same ordeal so understand the pain, even when you know it's the right thing to do. And many of us have also added a new member to the family after a loss, so don't feel guilty.

Love the pictures of your new pup. I have to admit, as cute as the original little girl is, I just love the coloring on your little boy. Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Milo and new puppy photos*

Havanese sure come in the most beautiful color combinations. I'm just so excited to see all these photos. What incredibly beautiful dogs...in every stage. Aren't we blessed!


----------



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm am trying to catch up on this thread! 

Gaby... :welcome: to the forum! I am fairly new here too. We have an 11 week old male Hav named Sammy and a 1 year old female named Summer. They are half brother and sister (same dam, different sire).

I am SO very sorry about the loss of your shep. Losing a pet is so difficult, I know. Bringing in that ADORABLE little guy will brighten your life more than you can imagine. Havs are such wonderful dogs! I love the pics...he has such a sweet little face  Someone else said this already about how he must have been meant to be.

Look forward to getting to know you!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Jill, Linda and Jen for the welcome! I am really thrilled to get to know everyone much better. Lovin the photos everyone has on their avatars. I've been cruisin around and checkin out profiles and other threads 

Speaking of that, I found that Nicole's Lucy was orignally named Peanut...well, I absolutely love that name! I have to run it by the kids and hubby but I matches the looks of our pup  

Geri, when did Linda tell you when she would be shipping and how old was Bailey? (I know Milo was an older pup) 

Anyone want to help me with my shopping list? what type of brush is good? I don't plan to use pads. what type of toys are good for the pup? I will have the crate but do I need a bed? a couple?


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

> I don't plan to use pads.


What is the plan, if not pads? (I mean in the beginning)
Just curious!:ear:


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

I am lucky enough to have a home office. (We have access to the outside from almost every room on the first floor), but I was planning to bring him out every 90 minutes aside outside of nap/sleep time and use the crate every time I cannot watch him closely. This is basically what we did with our Border and she was trained very quickly. 

Is this not reasonable for a Havanese? any tips or any links to good HB articles threads?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

gabdyl said:


> Geri, when did Linda tell you when she would be shipping and how old was Bailey? (I know Milo was an older pup)


Well, there was actually a little glitch with Bailey's arrival. She had scheduled him to arrive to an airport in another state. I was very confused since she sent Milo to the local airport. Because I asked for the switch, there was a bit of confusion about his arrival and he was a surprise on the day he got here (albeit a pleasant one). He arrived just before he was nine weeks old. I was concerned because I've been warned about the fear stage they go through at eight weeks old and I didn't want him traumatized. I needn't have worried. He was alert, charming the pants off all the airport employees and not the tiniest bit frightened.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow, so you didn't even know, say, a week or two in advance of when he would be coming? 

I am trying to pin her down on the week so I can make a vet appt (it's hard to get in where I go) and she said it's hard to say b/c of the hot temperatures. I'm not sure what to expect!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

gabdyl said:


> Wow, so you didn't even know, say, a week or two in advance of when he would be coming?
> 
> I am trying to pin her down on the week so I can make a vet appt (it's hard to get in where I go) and she said it's hard to say b/c of the hot temperatures. I'm not sure what to expect!


She's right though. The temperatures are very important because they cannot fly if the temperatures are too high, and you wouldn't want him to. Poor Milo arrived on August 7th, not only a hot day (under the limit), but there were storms and he was sent to Texas and rerouted from there. Then there was a weather delay and he was over an hour later than originally scheduled. Had I known of his *long* trip I wouldn't have wanted him to go through it. I guess I thought it woud be a straight flight.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh, yes, the pup's flight, length of it temps are definitely the priority! I agree! 

I am wondering, when it gets close to week nine, does she start watching the forecast for a good time based on temps, etc? and book it that day or a day in advance? Did you not know until the day before about the flight?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

gabdyl said:


> Oh, yes, the pup's flight, length of it temps are definitely the priority! I agree!
> 
> I am wondering, when it gets close to week nine, does she start watching the forecast for a good time based on temps, etc? and book it that day or a day in advance? Did you not know until the day before about the flight?


To the best of my knowledge she books in advance and takes the pup to the vet for final check-up and clearance the day before. If the temperatures are too high they have to reschedule. But talk to her about that to be sure.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Sounds good. I'll ask her more when it gets closer. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum; looking forward to seeing baby pictures...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

gabdyl said:


> I am lucky enough to have a home office. (We have access to the outside from almost every room on the first floor), but I was planning to bring him out every 90 minutes aside outside of nap/sleep time and use the crate every time I cannot watch him closely. This is basically what we did with our Border and she was trained very quickly.
> 
> Is this not reasonable for a Havanese? any tips or any links to good HB articles threads?


I don't have any articles for you but if he is very young, 90 minutes is a LONG time to hold pee at first. I'm not sure that I saw his age, but I would think you should start with every 45 minutes or so and work your way up from there. Kubrick was peeing every 45 minutes or so when we got him - he was 13 weeks.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh, thank you for that. I have no problem bringing him out every 45 minutes. Did you use pads? Any other tips? I'm rusty...it's been over seven years ago that I last did this...

Anyone who was really successful at potty training, please chime in.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I used - and still use - pads. We live in a high rise condo and it's pretty annoying to take him down the elevator that often. I was really lucky in that Kubrick potty trained really quickly. However, he does prefer to go on grass. When I was at my mom's house in California visiting he would hold it to go outside even though he had pads available to him, so I'm glad we went with potty training first and then outside as he now will do both with a preference for outside. However, if you think you can go straight to house breaking, then more power to you! 

Good luck with your little cutie!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I never used pads with Stella. For the first three weeks, I tethered her to me all day long and took her outside every half hour or so. I have bells attached to my doorknob and hit them and said 'go potty' every time I took her out. We had very few accidents and she was completely trained in about 6 weeks. And she will pretty much potty on command now, which is really nice when I need her to go potty before we go somewhere or if I'm going to be leaving her at home alone. She rings the bells when I'm home and she needs to go out.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Geri, you're killing me here, with those pics of your gorgeous Havs!! 

What sweet pics of your new baby, Sue! He's darling!! Another 3-color Hav puppy to the forum. Yaaaaaaaay! :whoo:

I didn't use pee pads with Ricky either. We got him at 9 weeks, but I admit that I would if I had to do it again one day. I'm a SAHM and the kitchen/dining area was gated off from the rest of the house, so that I could watch him constantly. (those gates stayed up for 8-9 months!) That's ALL I did when he wasn't sleeping.... watched him! ound: I should have either had him tethered to me, or in a pen that was smaller than the rooms he was in. I was opening our patio door 100/times a day! They pee a LOT and OFTEN for a few months. It's nothing like a larger dog I was told. And just when you think they've got it, they don't. lol

It took us 6 months to feel like Ricky was almost 100% reliable. We got another Hav when Ricky was 8 months and Sammy was 7.5 months at the time, so close in age. Sammy peed a lot and refuses to use the bell we have hanging by our patio door. It took me 4 days to train Ricky to use the bell at 4 months of age. So........... you just never know how things will go.

I think having your new puppy around you almost all the time, either tethered to your waist or in an enclosed space, will make catching him squatting or sniffing in circles much easier. You can then scoot him outside, praising all the whille and reward him when he pees out there (or on the pad, whichever you decide to use). Don't expect to get much work done. LOL ound:

There are a TON of threads on all kinds of 'new puppy' issues, so check out the "Puppy Area" and "Training Tips and Advice" forums. Can't wait to hear more about your new baby! 

Btw... I love the name Peanut!! :biggrin1:


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

THank you Kathy, for the info... What you described is my dream scenario. Hopefully it goes that way for me too


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks so much Marj for your experiences. Makes me wonder if I should go to the baby thrift shop and pick up a little play pen for my office so I can watch him closely during the day when I'm working? Or do you think he would be comfortable peeing in there?

I'll definitely check out the threads you mentioned. Sounds exactly what I'm looking for. 

your babies are really beautiful by the way!

As for Peanut...the kids and hubby love it!! so looks like it's going to stick


----------

